# 1st Annual Kenneth Brooks Memorial Benefit/Fundraiser



## dog hunter 1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oak tree hunting club is hosting the 1st Annual Kenneth Brooks Memorial Benefit/Fundraiser. We are having an all day event on Oct 13th in Florala Alabama. We will have a turkey shoot in which we will give away 100 prizes including cam camera, deer feeder, archery target, binoculars, and much more hunting gear. We will also have an archery tournament with 5 classes. We are selling Boston Butts, Smoked Hams, BBQ plates and 3 raffles. You do not have to be present to win the raffles and they are; $500 gift card to panhandle shooting sports $2 per chance, Deer shoulder mount $1 per chance, Camo gun dip $1 per chance. We are also having a bouncy house for the kids to play in (free), cake walk, cake auction, 2 large tv's with college football on all day, door prizes (free) and consessions stands. We are selling booth space for $25 if you would like to take advantage of a crowd of 2-5k. We are also printing a large banner with all of the doners names on it. If you would like more info on Raffle tickets, booth space, or becoming a doner please send me a message.


----------



## dog hunter 1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Getting close, hope to see a lot of people there. Lots of prizes to give away. 25 vendor booths.


----------

